# REC Cinnamon Rolls



## Angie (Jul 3, 2006)

These are extremely rich.  I've only made them once but I will make them again!

1 C milk (room temp)
1/4 C water (room temp)
1/4 C butter, softened
1 egg
1 tsp salt
4 C AP flour
1/4 C instant vanilla pudding (I used French Vanilla)
1 Tbs sugar
1 Tbs yeast

Filling:
1/4 C butter, softened (I didn't measure, I just slapped it on)
1 C packed brown sugar
2 tsp cinnamon

Frosting (I used canned, I had it on hand)
4 oz cream cheese
1/4 C butter, softened
1 1/2 C powdered sugar
1 1/2 tsp milk
1/2 tsp vanilla

In a bread machine, place milk, water, butter, egg, salt, flour, pudding, sugar, and yeast.  Select dough setting.  When cycle is complete, turn dough onto a lightly floured surface.  Roll into a 17 x 10 inch rectangle.  Spread on butter and sprinkle with brown sugar and cinnamon.  Roll up jelly roll-style, starting with the long side and pinch seam to seal.  Cut into 12 slices.  Place slices, cut side down, into a greased 9 x 13 pan.  Cover and let rise until doubled, about 45 minutes.  Bake at 350* for 20-25 minutes until golden brown.  Frost warm rolls and enjoy!


----------



## marmalady (Jul 6, 2006)

Here's another cinn-roll recipe posted a while ago by one of our members, Audeo, who's no long active on the boards; they're absolutely over the top!

*Cinnamon* Roll Dough


2 tablespoons yeast (I use Saf-Instant)
1 cup warm water (115-degrees F.)
1 cup granulated sugar, divided
1 cup milk
1 cup butter
2 teaspoons salt
2 eggs slightly beaten
6 cups all-purpose flour

In a small bowl, combine yeast, warm water and 1 teaspoon of the sugar. Stir and set aside.

In a large bowl, mix milk, remaining sugar, butter, salt and eggs. Stir well. Add yeast mixture to bowl and 3 cups of the flour; beat until smooth. Add additional flour until dough is stiff. Knead dough on well-floured board for 10 minutes. Place dough in bowl and cover. Set in a warm place until double in bulk, about 1 1/2 hours.

Punch down dough and let it rest for 5 minutes. Roll dough on a floured surface to a 15-by-20-inch rectangle. (Don't use too much flour or the dough will get stiff.)

Add filling to top of dough to within 1/2 inch of all sides, then roll up and cut evenly into *rolls*. Place into a well-buttered 9x12-inch baking pan and allow to rise until doubled. Brush tops gently with butter, then bake in a preheated 350-degree (F) oven for about 25-30 minutes, or until golden.

I like just *cinnamon* in my *rolls*, so my filling is:

1 cup dark brown sugar
3/4 cup granulated sugar
1/4 cup *cinnamon*
2 tablespoons butter


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 6, 2006)

Thank you for posting, I was just thinking on making cinn rolls and I wanted a good sweet dough. They both sound wonderful.


----------



## Hungry (Jul 13, 2006)

Quote-- Brush tops gently with butter, then bake in a preheated 3500-degree (F) oven for about 25-30 minutes, or until golden.

May I use a 350 degree oven?

Charlie


----------



## marmalady (Jul 13, 2006)

Hungry said:
			
		

> Quote-- Brush tops gently with butter, then bake in a preheated 3500-degree (F) oven for about 25-30 minutes, or until golden.
> 
> May I use a 350 degree oven?
> 
> Charlie


 
Whoopsie!  You certainly may!


----------



## Ardge (Sep 22, 2006)

They get done quicker in a 3500 degree oven though, don't they?  lol


These sound wonderful!  My recipe is too complicated, PLUS I need non fat dry milk.  I do not have any and I am broke as can be.



....  but I am happy.

RJ


----------



## Angie (Sep 22, 2006)

Well I guess I'd say my rolls were a success.....I set them out at 7:30 this morning and by 8 I was washing the pan!!!


----------

